# Affordable Construction Services



## digpcola (Nov 17, 2010)

There are several things that can help improve the value of property and help it sell for more than you imagined! Call or text Kirkland Construction Services anytime 7 days a week even on holidays for your free estimate 850-356-4713. We are a licensed and insured company providing professional services at a low price. Some of the services that we can provide are lot clearing, fenceline clearing, debris removal, demolition, driveway removal and replacement, asphalt removal, swimming pool removal, sea wall backfilling, retainer wall backfilling, pool backfilling, multiple stump removal, dirt leveling, sidewalk removal and replacement, site prep, house pads, fill dirt, lawn dressing, clay, masonry sand, guaranteed white beach sand, septic sand, crushed asphalt, crushed concrete, crushed rock driveways, rock roads, dirt roads, excavation, and much more. Too much to list! We can improve the value of your property at an affordable cost. Call or text 850-356-4713 now for your FREE quote and check us out at www.digpcola.com


----------

